# Ash + Keruing Box (Complete)



## Adam (24 Oct 2004)

I'm working with what I've been told is Keruing*. I've never used this wood before so looked it up on here - http://www.saw-online.com/Tips/hazard.htm and it notes it causes dermatitis. What (if any) precautions are you lot taking against irritant woods? Should I invest in some barrier cream? I have to admit up till now- (this has never come up before) I've only worried about breathing dust - not skin contact. I've not had a reaction - but it is a slightly "itchy" wood to use - and I'd definately like to work out something by the time I start sanding it - even if it's only wearing some washing up gloves!!!

Adam

*By a local cabinet maker after he thicknessed some of it for me, so I've no doubt he's right. It's tremendously hard, and from the noise it makes when being machined seems to match the properties described when I looked it up online.

For those interested it looks like this....

How it arrived...... (a dismantled shipping case which a colleagues grandfather had used - now idea how old that makes it but it should be well seasoned  )







The cases were well marked with company stamps, and labels.











I have planed one face, and one edge, (although these are all showing their non-planed edge I think....






After being through the planer and thicknesser....


----------



## Aragorn (24 Oct 2004)

Hi Adam

Unless you are or have been readily susceptible to skin problems like dermatitis, psoriasis or eczema (also include asthma in that list) it is unlikely this wood will cause you any more than a slight itchy feeling that would be gone by morning or within 24 hours.

If you _are _susceptible, then it's worth taking good precautions, since an irritant could exacerbate the problem into a longer flair up. Barrier creams on exposed skin, gloves and mask. Wear a hat to protect your scalp. Don't forget behind your ears!

I just use latex gloves when working with irritants, since I have to look after my hands because of my _other _job.


----------



## Philly (24 Oct 2004)

Hi Adam,
Nice one on the mystery timber-how much?
Looks like iroko/most African hardwoods-I love these woods but they all are a bit "itchy". Time for serious dust extraction, dust mask and common sense. Shouldn't be a problem-most timbers cause problems due to frequent exposure (this is probably a one off, yes? Or have you uncovered a secret hoard of timber?)
Let us know how you get on with it-never heard of the name myself.
regards
Philly


----------



## Adam (9 Mar 2005)

Sneak preview, this wood no longer looks like that - more like this!

Some pre-chisel dovetails (I know, I try my best at cutting, but in the end I end up just hacking away with the saw, and cleaning each and every pin with a chisel. Very time consuming.) :twisted: 






Every clamp I own!






Checking the fit on the raised panel lid mortices!






Cedar of lebanon with expansion overlaps (not visible)






Checking the wood sizes for a raised panel lid






2 coats of oil






Still very much work in progress - must get an order in for the hardware - I need hinges, something to stop the lid falling back etc etc.

Hopefully might get the panel raise soon, so I can glueup the lid and cut to size.

I decided as it was "reclaimed" timber, I'd use only offcuts with it - hence the middle piece of cedar of lebanon on the floor isn't from that same batch as the other floor planks, and I didn't have anything long enough to go lengthways, so they go across the short side, which just involved more rebating for the overlaps for me :roll: And the ash all came from stuff I had in the workshop. Still, its very satisfying using up offcuts/reclaimed.

I did find a lot of nails in it with my detector though, luckily, not one made it near my planer/thicknesser blades. Worth checking, double checking and checking _again_!

Adam


----------



## Alf (9 Mar 2005)

Adam, looks lovely. The oil's really brought out the warmth in the wood, hasn't it? Like you, I always get additional pleasure from using "reclaimed" stuff and offcuts. Hmm, reminds me I have a couple of boards from an old packing case myself. _Dalbergia Latifolia_ allegedly...

As regards the dovetails; you've cleaned them up beautifully, but dude, they must be driving you insane! If you can crack the sawing it'll make life so much easier, you won't believe it. Anything I can do to help? Anything at all? This suffering you're undergoing pains me more than I can say.  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## wizer (9 Mar 2005)

looks really good


----------



## Philly (9 Mar 2005)

Nice job Adam!
And yes, I did see the plane socks in-necessarily placed in the background....... :roll: :wink: 
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Adam (9 Mar 2005)

Alf":3e6rlnh5 said:


> but dude, they must be driving you insane! If you can crack the sawing it'll make life so much easier, you won't believe it. Anything I can do to help? Anything at all? This suffering you're undergoing pains me more than I can say.  Cheers, Alf



Yeah, I cut these with a japenese saw, which (although I love it), kept twisting through the cut, and I compensated by starting further out, so it wouldn't cut through my marked line, tehn using a chisel to bring it perfect. I need a pistol grip saw - I think its what suits me for this type of cut, as I can control everything better. Problem is, I cut them so infrequently, I never quite get round to sorting it out! :roll: 

Adam


----------



## Aragorn (9 Mar 2005)

That's coming on well! Looks really nice. Very brave taking on all those DTs by hand, and they look like they've clean up very well.
The wood looks superb with the oil.
Good job.


----------



## tim (9 Mar 2005)

Adam

Love the chest - really think that the ash strip takes it to another level. Well done for persevering with the DTs - I have found that the japanese saws make such a difference.



Aragorn":vi5cdw4d said:


> I just use latex gloves when working with irritants, since I have to look after my hands because of my other job



some people can also be sensitive to latex as well esp if you demonstrate sensitivity reactions to other chemicals and dusts. Vinyl gloves are available as well which may help.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Anonymous (9 Mar 2005)

Lovely job Adam. The Ash really adds to it

Those DT cuts definitely need sorting mate :wink: Have you considered fitting a pistol grip to the Jap saw aws Alf posted?

Bet you're pretty handy with a chisel by now eh? :wink:


----------



## Adam (9 Mar 2005)

Tony":37xpfu7g said:


> Those DT cuts definitely need sorting mate :wink: Have you considered fitting a pistol grip to the Jap saw aws Alf posted?



Yes. It's finding a moment of time. Too much stuff going on.

Adam


----------



## Chris Knight (9 Mar 2005)

Adam,

Looks great mate!

Re the sawing - I find it much easier to use both hands when using a Japanese saw. Standing well back from the work, keeping both eyes open, I can see the line very well.


----------



## tim (9 Mar 2005)

Chris":3kywkjzj said:


> I find it much easier to use both hands when using a Japanese saw



Thats really interesting. I would have thought that the 'extra' hand would get in the way of the line esp if you are standing well back..

What grip do you use? One behind the other like a cricket bat or tennis racket or one over the other like a pistol grip?

Cheers

Tim


----------



## dedee (9 Mar 2005)

Adam,
Very nice and very brave to do so man DTs by hand. I bet the concentration levels went up as you approached the edge of each board.

I chopped out the waste by hand when I did my tool cabinet (see Geppetto's Which Joint post). Half way through from each side. I have never tried the coping saw method and reasoned that if the chisels have got be used to clean up they may as well be used from the start. I guess the trick is not to have the chisel to close the line with the first cut.

Andy


----------



## Chris Knight (9 Mar 2005)

Tim,
Re the Japanese saw - one hand behind the other, cricket bat style.


----------



## Adam (21 Jun 2005)

And complete! :lol: :lol: 

Bit of danish oil on the top....






ALF will be pleased, its out with a hand drill....






You can see the odd hole where it was nailed previously....






The picture doesn't really do the figure of the grain justice, its quite spectacular, as (for the first time ever) I actually spent some time choosing the best pieces for the exposed surfaces...


----------



## Scott (21 Jun 2005)

Nice one Adam! Lovely job!


----------



## Chris Knight (21 Jun 2005)

Adam,
Looks smashing - well done!


----------



## Anonymous (21 Jun 2005)

Great to see it finally finished. Looks lovely


----------



## Gill (21 Jun 2005)

It looks beautiful, Adam.

Gill


----------



## Alf (21 Jun 2005)

Bootiful; love the figure of the ash particularly. And using a hand drill too! You mad, impulsive fool, you. :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------

